# Does playing games damage LCD TV?



## cindylouhoo65 (Apr 3, 2008)

I've been told that playing video games (regardless of gaming system) can eventually damage the screen of LCD TVs, resulting in poorer picture quality.

Has anyone ever heard of such a thing? This is causing some major disagreements in my home - any input would be very much appreciated.

Thanks!

cindylouhoo65


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Naw, games won't do any more harm to an LCD screen (unless you're playing with a Wiimote and let fly into the screen) than any other video display other than the normal, gradual wear and tear. Plasma screens could be a different matter though since there is usually a small section of the screen taken up by more or less static score and items available graphics and if the game is left on for extended periods of time those static sections can still burn and echo image into the screen even though that's been improved a lot since it was first noticed to be a problem.

So it kind of depends on what your definition of eventual is because if it doesn't just fail suddenly from any number of causes, the screen will eventually start to fade and fail to some degree under any useage purpose or pattern.


----------



## Ziggy587 (Sep 23, 2005)

I play games on my LCD TV to no end. Some people like to think that the score/points/ammo count on games will burn in to the screen, but I offer you this: Have you ever seen the Windows task bar burn into an LCD monitor?

The TV is going to fail long before any burn in occurs anyway.


----------

